# Beauty Salon in Dubai?



## Sanchi (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I hail from India and a new member of this community. Well, I am new in town and would like to know which is the best beauty salon for females in Dubai? I wish to get a meni/pedi and facial. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Sanchi


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sanchi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hail from India and a new member of this community. Well, I am new in town and would like to know which is the best beauty salon for females in Dubai? I wish to get a meni/pedi and facial. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Welcome. It helps to know the area that is best for you, for recommendations. For example, I would recommend http://www.dreambeautysalon.com/index.htm but you may live at the other end of town and not want to travel that far


----------

